# Un mini tour por el hotel Monasterio en Cusco



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Hermoso recorrido, me gustaron todos los rincones, ese aire a antigüedad, tradicional. Sin duda es un lujo tener un hotel así. Saludos


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

J Block said:


> *Deluxe Room (Non-Oxygen Enriched)* US$ 495
> 
> *Deluxe Room (Oxygen Enriched)* US$ 535
> 
> ...


Me alcanza para el último, es una habitación no? :lol:


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

:lol::lol:


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

Jjajajja


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

Hubiese tomado fotos del deluxe room en el cual me hospede, pero Karen Dejo estaba dormida y no quize despertarla. :cheers:

No es necesario ser huesped de ahi para que puedas tomar fotos. Yo entre y pedi permiso y me dijeron que no habria ningun problema. El trato fue amable. 
A ver si alguien se anima a poner fotos del Libertador, me gustaria verlo por dentro.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

^^ Se hospedó una bataclana en este hotel??? Ahhh no, ya se me cayó. Del mal!


:lol:


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

^^^^ Bueno, mi primera opcion era David Del Aguila, pero no quizo


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Qué se te cayó? El hotel o la bataclana?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> Qué se te cayó? El hotel o la bataclana?


El hotel...obviamente...

Nunca coloqué a la bataclana en un pedestal como para que se me caiga. :lol:


----------

